# Anyone have experience with Ariens st1136?



## patlim (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I came across an ariens st1136 and was wondering if anyone can give me any information on it. Are they reliable? Anything I should look for when I check it out? I couldn't find any reviews online and was wondering if there was a reason why these didn't sell as much as the other models. Also, in good condition what should I pay for this? Thanks!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I have some knowledge of these machines. My Father has one. Purchased it new in 1982. If it is taken care of, and he baby's his, it will still run like it did 32 years ago. Like a tank. I did a side by side of his ST1136 to my 2014 Deluxe 30.

As far as pricing, I have seen one on my local Craigslist for $1,500. Don't think it sold either, and it was posted for quite some time. They where asking to much in my opinion. That is about what they sold for new in the early 80's. Allot of the price would have to be based on condition.

Hope this video helps.


----------



## patlim (Aug 22, 2014)

Lol I saw that video right before I posted this thread. It's the first thing that shows up on google.

There is one for 500 and the starter it broken. The pull start works. 

Did you ever try your dad's ariens? Does it throw well?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I ran it a few times when it was new. I left home shortly after that. Course when it was new it threw snow like a S O B. He was in rural MN and would get some good drifts, like 4-6 tall. Course you would have to do what you could with the blower, then go back in with a shovel and knock down the snow. What a pain in the a22, but that is what needed to be done. Needless to say that old blower has moved some snow in its lifetime.

As you can tell by the video, Dad and the blower have an easier life now living in a suburban setting. They have been living the easy life for the last 10 years or so. I tried talking him into a new one last year, but he does not see the need, That should tell ya something. So I had it into his local Ariens dealer and had them surprise him with heated hand grips this summer, so he is pretty stoked about that. 

As far as the blower now, it still runs good. I have not used it, but he says it still throws as good as new. He does keep up on the maintenance. I know he had new belts a few years back. He had a minor auger gear lube leek, but had that fixed as all it was, was a gasket. After those many years I can see them drying out. Something for you to keep in mind. 

As far as the started being broke, I would not see that as a deal breaker. He lives and dies by the electric start, but he is closing in on 80 years old also. When I hauled it in to the dealer this summer I choked it and gave it a good hard pull and it popped right off and drove it up the ramps into my pick up. Keep in mind this was a 65 degree day also. 

I would say $500 is a fair price for a machine of this size and caliber. 

You indicated that Ariens did not sell many of these. What did you base that from? I personally find that hard to believe as this is a big powerful blower. That 6 blade impeller, something that you don't see in today's market, really does the job.

In summary, I would pull the trigger on this for $500 assuming it is in not that bad of shape. Happen to have any photo's?


----------



## patlim (Aug 22, 2014)

Here is the ad. 

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/4668093465.html

I'm probably wrong but I assumed these didn't sell as much because I don't see these for sale often. Actually, this is the only one that I've seen for sale within my area and surrounding states. I also didn't see any reviews online except for your youtube video where as all the other ariens had tons of videos and reviews. But then again, this is a giant machine where most residential owners would not need.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The ad has been pulled already. Guess it sold. Most people don't want a huge wide machine.


----------



## patlim (Aug 22, 2014)

I should have jumped on it...

Well thank you liftoff for the feedback!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

No problem, that what this forum is all about. 

Good luck with your search. These are large machines, and the average homeowner would not look at something like this as stated before, much like the Ariens of today. You have to go to the Hydro pro line to get a 36" wide bucket and there are only 2 reviews on the Ariens inter web page.


----------



## kt1136 (Nov 18, 2015)

I have one of these but haven't got to do much with it. I was searching craiglist for snow blowers and it appeared. I googled searched it and found the video and this forum. So I ended up getting it and so far enjoying it over my old neglected Sears snowblower i bought last year as a project.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Those old STs are monsters. Great machines.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Are you sure that you copied and pasted the correct part of the listing? 



patlim said:


> Here is the ad.
> 
> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/4668093465.html
> 
> I'm probably wrong but I assumed these didn't sell as much because I don't see these for sale often. Actually, this is the only one that I've seen for sale within my area and surrounding states. I also didn't see any reviews online except for your youtube video where as all the other ariens had tons of videos and reviews. But then again, this is a giant machine where most residential owners would not need.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kielbasa said:


> Are you sure that you copied and pasted the correct part of the listing?


Might have sold, that may be why the link does not work any longer.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

kt1136 said:


> I have one of these but haven't got to do much with it. I was searching craiglist for snow blowers and it appeared. I googled searched it and found the video and this forum. So I ended up getting it and so far enjoying it over my old neglected Sears snowblower i bought last year as a project.


Congrats kt1136. That's a he11 of a machine you got there. 

As far as the link, keep in mind this thread is 14 months old.


----------

